# Opinions on forest king 22 ton splitter only $799 ?



## woodhog73 (Mar 3, 2016)

Saw a 22 ton splitter at Menards for I think $799. Brand is Forest King. Engine is LCT ? Never heard of them ( unless I'm remembering the name wrong )

Any updated reviews ? For the price it's tempting


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 3, 2016)

It looks like the various Asian import splitters with a half beam & truniom mounted cylinder.  I prefer full beam support of the cylinder and the in-beam log cradle of SpeeCo/Huskee/CountyLine/Oregon/DHT.  14 second cycle time is acceptable for entry level, but I prefer the faster DHT models. 

The biggest concern is that the control lever is on the same side as the engine.  This means you need to reach over the engine and be closer to the noise.  If yo stand on the other side, you need to reach across a hot cylinder for the lever--a very odd design.

Although I've never used an LCT engine on a log splitter, they do make very good cold weather engines for snowblowers.


----------



## woodhog73 (Mar 3, 2016)

TreePointer said:


> It looks like the various Asian import splitters with a half beam & truniom mounted cylinder.  I prefer full beam support of the cylinder and the in-beam log cradle of SpeeCo/Huskee/CountyLine/Oregon/DHT.  14 second cycle time is acceptable for entry level, but I prefer the faster DHT models.
> 
> The biggest concern is that the control lever is on the same side as the engine.  This means you need to reach over the engine and be closer to the noise.  If yo stand on the other side, you need to reach across a hot cylinder for the lever--a very odd design.
> 
> Although I've never used an LCT engine on a log splitter, they do make very good cold weather engines for snowblowers.



So overall not ideal set up but probably doable ? Especially considering the price. I'm giving this some thought.

I split roughly 7 to 10 cords a year by hand. I burn about half that amount myself  ( although my new insert burns more efficient so that need should drop some )  but I help family members with their wood needs. So a gas splitter would be nice. Not getting any younger !


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 4, 2016)

A 20+ ton splitter with a two stage pump (essentially all new splitters) will have enough force to split just about any wood.  The rest is how quickly it's done, whether it goes vertical and horizontal, height of beam (comfort), position of controls, noise of engine, ease of changing fluids, availability of parts, company's warranty claim reputation, etc. All I can say is that I've never used that particular splitter, and I see no customer reviews on the Menards site for it.

There are plenty of big box store trunion mount splitters out there from Troy-Bilt/MTD.  Even Brave makes them.


----------



## Jags (Mar 4, 2016)

Not a fan of half beam, trunion mount splitters if they are gonna get abused. I simply don't like the stress points of the cylinder coming off of the sides. The stresses of splitting wood is different than if the trunion mount was on something like a front end loader (more linear without the possibility of small side stresses).  I just don't like them.  That doesn't mean they don't work, but is just my opinion (and I am sticking to it).


----------



## woodhog73 (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks for the info. I think I'm going to pass on it. I can get something a little better known for a few hundred more. I'm not sure I even want one yet, but I'll probably need to buy one eventually


----------



## Jags (Mar 4, 2016)

woodhog73 said:


> I'm not sure I even want one yet, but I'll probably need to buy one eventually


If I may give one piece of advice...buy one BEFORE you need to.  No reason to wreck yourself first.


----------



## woodhog73 (Mar 4, 2016)

Jags said:


> If I may give one piece of advice...buy one BEFORE you need to.  No reason to wreck yourself first.


Yes that is actually the best advice I've gotten. You are correct.

How much value do the ones that can split vertically bring to the equation? I do cut very big oak most of the time so I noodle it anyways. I'd have to in order to be able to lift it onto the splitter. But if it can split vertical is that a game changer ?


----------



## Jags (Mar 4, 2016)

woodhog73 said:


> But if it can split verticle is that a game changer ?


Most folks that work with the big stuff usually opt for one of three ways.  Noodle to size - horiz/vert machine or log lift.  Horiz/vert works well if ground level works for you.  It doesn't for me (hence the log lift), but many folks really like the option.


----------



## SCOTT S. (Mar 7, 2016)

If you have a fleet farm nearby I seen they have the  speco 22 ton splitter on sale for 849. It's a very respected splitter same as the husky 22 I would lay down the extra 50 bucks for it.


----------



## woodhog73 (Mar 8, 2016)

SCOTT S. said:


> If you have a fleet farm nearby I seen they have the  speco 22 ton splitter on sale for 849. It's a very respected splitter same as the husky 22 I would lay down the extra 50 bucks for it.



There is a Fleet Farm around here. Thanks I'm going to check this out.


----------



## SCOTT S. (Mar 8, 2016)

You can search for them on there website, not all stores have all the splitters they have in stock but they can get them.


----------



## SCOTT S. (Mar 8, 2016)

I was going to post a link for you but the speeco is gone from their website now I don't know if you're local store will have one,  they must have been closing them out.I see they have the black diamond brand now which I believe is a speeco also. My local fleet has them on sale for 899 for the 22 ton.


----------

